# new video... thoughts?



## JBroida (Jul 18, 2011)

Its been a while since i made any videos about sharpening/knives... i was thinking i would shoot one today, but i havent yet decided what i want to shoot. Any thoughts on what you would like to see?


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 18, 2011)

At the ECG we talked about doing some videos on the use of a kiritsuke. I've used mine a couple of times, but it seemed like my will and the knife's will were not in harmony with each other.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 18, 2011)

ahhh... so, on the videos of techniques with japanese knives, we are actually working together with one of the knifemakers we work with and a chef i have spent time training with in Japan to produce those videos. They are working on them as we speak.


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 18, 2011)

JBroida said:


> ahhh... so, on the videos of techniques with japanese knives, we are actually working together with one of the knifemakers we work with and a chef i have spent time training with in Japan to produce those videos. They are working on them as we speak.


 
That sounds perfect. As I assume I will be needing to learn new techniques for my new toy!


----------



## tk59 (Jul 18, 2011)

JBroida said:


> ahhh... so, on the videos of techniques with japanese knives, we are actually working together with one of the knifemakers we work with and a chef i have spent time training with in Japan to produce those videos. They are working on them as we speak.


 
That's pretty much what I want to see.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jul 18, 2011)

i would also like to see some more techniques for double bevel knives for a new perspective. it seems as though your videos are mostly about singles and im sure there are lots of people here who would like to see how you do it, myself included.


----------



## monty (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd like to see a video of you unpacking those 400x stones, then putting one in a box and sending it to me!  For added drama, throwing a pair of your 15,000 and 20,000x gratis would be incredible!!

In all honesty I'd love to see a bunch more videos from Japan (anything at all pertaining to sharpening). I bet you have a ton of footage you could put together!!!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 18, 2011)

monty said:


> I'd like to see a video of you unpacking those 400x stones, then putting one in a box and sending it to me!  For added drama, throwing a pair of your 15,000 and 20,000x gratis would be incredible!!
> 
> In all honesty I'd love to see a bunch more videos from Japan (anything at all pertaining to sharpening). I bet you have a ton of footage you could put together!!!


 
haha... why do you want both the 15 and 20k? Thats a bit of overkill, no?


----------



## monty (Jul 18, 2011)

JBroida said:


> haha... why do you want both the 15 and 20k? Thats a bit of overkill, no?



Not if they are free! :tooth:


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 18, 2011)

Perhaps it sounds a little too simple, but what about a video showing your definition of different cutting techniques and the knives used for them? I always find it very confusing when people talk about push cutting, draw cutting, thrust cutting, slicing, chopping and many people have different definitions for them


----------



## JBroida (Jul 18, 2011)

steven, thats a great idea. Sadly, i already shot the two videos for today. I think i will do that next time.

-Jon


----------



## unkajonet (Jul 18, 2011)

JBroida said:


> haha... why do you want both the 15 and 20k? Thats a bit of overkill, no?


 
No. It's definitely not overkill. :groucho:


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jul 19, 2011)

JBroida said:


> ahhh... so, on the videos of techniques with japanese knives, we are actually working together with one of the knifemakers we work with and a chef i have spent time training with in Japan to produce those videos. They are working on them as we speak.


 
Very much looking forward to these.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 21, 2011)

just realized that i havent shot any video of the gesshin 4000 and takashima awasedo, so those are up next... maybe i'll get to them tomorrow or the next day


----------



## geezr (Jul 21, 2011)

JBroida said:


> just realized that i havent shot any video of the gesshin 4000 and takashima awasedo, so those are up next... maybe i'll get to them tomorrow or the next day



thank you :knight:


----------



## mpukas (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey John - I have a thought for a video for you. How about demonstrating how sharp you get your knives using your preferred stones, techniques and a micro bevel? There are guys here that are getting crazy levels of sharpness, but that degree of sharpness seems to be fleeting and may not necessarily be practical for professional use (like Salty's tomato knife-weight test). I'm curious to know just how sharp your knives are and how long that sharpness lasts - as a representation of a professioanl Japanese chef's knife. Cheers! mpp


----------



## JBroida (Aug 1, 2011)

i've thought a lot about this... the thing is i cant think of a test that would work well. For example... the tomato test... you can get a knife screaming sharp using strops and compounds and it will pass the tomato test, but it doesnt mean that its a good edge for food. Also, i cant show the feeling of a cut in a video (i.e. if the knife is too sharp that it just falls through food with no feeling or if it has good feedback while cutting). Those are very subtle things that you can only feel in hand. Likewise, cutting paper, shaving hair, the hanging hair test, and pretty much every other method of testing commonly talked about here only show the "how sharp the knife is" aspect of things. They all miss many aspects of a knifes edge that make it good or bad for food/cooking.

The main point is that sharp is just part of the battle... and too sharp can be a real problem when it comes to kitchen knives.


----------



## mpukas (Aug 1, 2011)

JBroida said:


> too sharp can be a real problem when it comes to kitchen knives.


 
didn't know there was such a thing, LOL!!! :lol2:

Seriously though, I can see that. Seems to me the sharper the edge, the less it lasts. It's finding that middle ground between a sharp edge that has feedback and also lasts. I haven't reached the upper echelons of sharpness yet, so I haven't found an edge that's too sharp for my needs. I have found a difference between a very sharp smooth edge and an edge w/ some bite. 

You're a clever guy w/ very good communication skills - I'm sure you'll come up with something. Maybe even just a video expanding on what you're describing here and showing what stones you stop at and how you strop, de-burr, etc. Maybe something along the lines of the vid you did w/ KC cutting salmon w/ a voice over. Cheers! mpp


----------



## BertMor (Aug 2, 2011)

As a suggestion, can you do a demo on getting falling through a tomato or Colin's folded printer paper test, only going up to 2k ?


----------

